# AMD Vs. Intel



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm posting this here because Sauron never was in the market to buy a laptop...BUT I AM!!!! :*D And I'm having some troubles. I know what the different specs mean w/RAM and USB 2.0 3.0 etc and all that, but I'm just looking to see what folks think about the different processors available, AMD and Intel. Do you fellow techies out there have a preference? I would be buying an Apple if I could afford it but I can't so I'm going with a Dell most likely since I've been using them most of the time. So if you could help me out and give me some info on the processors you prefer and why, I'd appreciate it. I'm not looking for top of the line powerhouse or anything like that lol but I don't want to spend money on junk either. Not a huge gamer but I do some online gaming some (and I don't mean pogo lol not that pogo isn't awesome).


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 27, 2012)

You should buy a Mac


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 27, 2012)

Excuse me? Twice as much? Have you even checked out the prices for Macs lately? 

Listen to me Erestor, you say you're not a huge gaming. Fine. Macs aren't the ideal gaming machine, but they handle games very nicely nonetheless. However, if you're an occasional gamer, a Macbook Air sounds like your thing. Not only will it handle your games (the specs are good enough for Battle for Middle-earth, and why would you want to play another game?), but it combines business with pleasure, a smart, sleek, beautiful look with durability, and it contains flash memory, so you don't need to worry about keeping it perfectly level or still while its on. Add that to an incredibly user friendly OS and interface, and you have the perfect casual gamer's machine. 

And Air's are affordable.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 27, 2012)

Like markoffc said, we're going to need (a lot) more information. When you say you play some online games, what sort of games? Browser games or executables? Most computer games (other than browser-based) aren't going to be native to the mac, and will require emulation if playable at all.The people who say macs are great for gaming ... only game on macs :*p 

RE: AMD vs Intel ... that's more an argument for top of the line desktop CPUs. If you're buying a pre-built laptop, you're going to be looking at whatever lower to middle range chip they decided would be best for cost vs. marketing. Comparisons have to be made on a chip vs chip basis between laptops and what chip they come with.

Some of the laptops you see are going to have a good CPU but no dedicated GPU. If you want to play modern games, I would only consider laptops with dedicated graphics.

Post a couple models that you're interested in to give an idea of your price range and so we can compare the hardware.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually Prince of Cats I have a Mac and I play Windows games...only. How you say? Well quite simple. I run a beautiful program called Parallels, which allows me to run both Operating Systems simultaneously. This is what I was afraid of Erestor. You'll get unknowledgeable people feeding you misinformation.

Don't want to cough up 50 bucks for Parallels? No problem. Every Mac comes with Boot Camp, which will allow you to start up either Windows or Mac. All you need to do is acquire a version of Windows, install it, and presto, you have your gaming system. 

Erestor, just be careful when you run into Mac haters. Most of them have never actually owned a Mac and are either brainwashed or, well, a hard core gamer. Or they're so extremely poor they could only buy a $150 netbook and now they are bitter. Take it from me, I've owned pretty much every Mac available; Air, Macbook, Pro, iMac, you name it. I know them all, and I'll tell you the downsides as well. Let me just say this though, if 1000 dollars is beyond your price range, then forget a Mac. I will say that they are more durable than any other brand I've owned (and I've owned quite a few), and they don't become obsolete in a few years.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2012)

I love macs but can't really afford one and the mac air is too thin, sorry. But the point of this thread isn't to argue whether macs or pc's are better, I think a lot of it is personal preference and also what you're planning on doing and if you can afford it. My budget is around $650 or lower so I'm really looking for pre-built. I do most of my gaming on my xbox 360 and playstation so I'm not worried about any upcoming PC games or anything. When I was younger I used to do Runescape and there's a few other MMORPGs that I'm into now too so that's what I mean really, so I don't need the best graphics hardware or anything like that.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Feb 27, 2012)

It's cheaper to build your own computer.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention I do some webmaster duties for the local KofC group but that shouldn't need powerhouse capabilities either, just simple HTML and stuff lol but thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

